# Working out while high



## Robert Parrish (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone work out while high?  On marijuana, coke, hydrocodone, barbs, acid?

How do you like it?  Do you find any problems with such?

Peace, love, dope. . .


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

sounds fucking stupid.. but hey, guys like you who dont this shit seriously only make guys like me look 5x better at the beach so thank you


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 23, 2012)

I hear PCP and a little meth work pretty well..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 23, 2012)

The only thing that I ever worked out on quite high was oxycodone (Percocet).  It was a decent few workouts but I wasn't able to go as heavy on some lifts. Mind you I wasn't abusing them I was prescribed them post surgery but I have to admit I did get pretty fucked up on them steady for a few weeks.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ether makes my workouts pretty intense.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 23, 2012)

i get super high anxiety when high...tried it once a few years back and i had to leave....felt like everyone was watching me and "knew" i was high....Ive even ahd my friend drive 15 miles to chipotle for munchies, to only realize when we got there i couldnt go in because my anxiety was so high...friends gf ended up going in while i lied in the backseat.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah when I was youngER and dumbER I used stupid ass drugs like coke and shit. Never used them and then worked out though. Besides, I switched over to REAL drugs baby  that der muh fuckin AAS biatch


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol this is a funny topic. Anyhow, I'll give you my personal experiences in the past. 

Coke-no go. Lifting while on yayo makes you feel like you're gonna die. And you might. Bad idea.
Weed-really good mind-muscle connection, but way too lazy and easily distracted. 
Dexadrine/Adderall-I do it almost every day. I'm prescribed dex for my ADHD. Can take some getting used to, even if you're very stimulant tolerant like myself.
Hydrocodone-sometimes I work out on norco, depends on if my neck is hurting bad or not. Makes me not feel the joint strain, but can make me nauseous. Not bad overall.
Oxycodone-I get addicted to these real easy, and they REALLY slow me down. Fuck those things.
Tramadol-They kill my pain, but make me nauseous and dumb me down. Workouts are okay on them as long as I don't get sick. I avoid these for the most part.
Benzos-as long as they don't get me too tired its fine. I don't like taking benzos unless I need them though. 
Zoloft-not really a street drug, but it makes you hella yawny when you first start it. It's find after a while.

That's all I can think of that I've worked out on. I prefer lifting with none of that crap in me. Most of the above I do not partake in anymore unless prescribed.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I smoke all the time before gym love it gets me in the mood I don't mind lifting with Vicodin in me either and I feel "high" w dbol and test


----------



## bml600lb (Apr 24, 2012)

I personally think is stupid to do street drugs before working out.... My big ass took a half a blue one time for my back and all I can say is "fuck that" shit totally fucked up my work out... But hey if you think it works for you the=n more power to you, c4 and adderal (spelling) is a fucking beast combo !!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 24, 2012)

steroids are the only drug ive ever done, only drug ill ever do


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot to add that I'm also prescribed barbs for tension headaches. Fiornal with 50mg butalbital. I've worked out on those numerous times, don't see much of a difference in my workout unless I'm already tired, then they make me really tired. They relax me quite a bit. They really take the edge off when I start getting a bad headache.


----------



## acemon (Apr 24, 2012)

To be totally honest. I burn before I workout. Just one puff about an hour before I go work out.  It doesn't have the same effect on me as it does to others. I get fired up. A little caffiene and a little weed goes a long way. 

What can I say, I am a productive pothead!


----------



## brundel (Apr 24, 2012)

Might want to think about what your priorities are.
Almost all rec drugs are going to hinder training in one way or another.
I have done it myself.
I also had a cardiac arrest at 38.

May want to reconsider using rec drugs at the gym or at all.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 24, 2012)

I think 75pc of the NPC and IFBB burn


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 25, 2012)

here we go...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 25, 2012)

9 out of 10 people are pussies and full of shit anytime this topic comes up. The people against it have never done it for an extended period of time, so how the fuck what they know? I love to throw it back in their faces that at that point, they have officially jumped over to the same side of the fence as ignorant whinny cocksuckers that talk shit about steroids, yet know nothing about them. 

I smoked weed on the way to the gym for years, and it was the best training of my life. I had better pumps, better focus, better mind body connection, and better strength output. The only reason I quite is I have random drug test and I worked in hospitals.  For me, pot was better than stimulants, which is far fucking worse on your cardiovascular system that pot. Pot has never given anybody a heart attack, on the other hand OTC stimulants has killed a lot of people. The same fucking cocksuckers that talk shit about weed and training won't think twice about taking supplements with dangerously high amounts of caffeine, ephedrine, ect.  

So take it from me, a person who has done it, studied it, and researched it. If you like it, and it helps your training, do it. If it hurts your training, don't do it. But have the balls to make up your own mind based on facts, and not on the opinion of ignorant cocksuckers running their mouths.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you smoke weed regularly, it's probably not gonna have too negative an impact on your training. I got to the strongest I've ever been while maintaining a daily heroin and weed habit. Do I think either of them helped me get there? Not a chance. Do I think I would have gotten stronger had I not been using rec drugs? Maybe, maybe not. Do I think using drugs is healthy or helpful in any way to this lifestyle? Absolutely not.

There are far more negative consequences to using drugs than your progress at the gym though. 

That is just my oppinion. I don't think drugs are good or bad in and of themselves, but they are probably not going to help you reach your bodybuilding goals any faster and in all likelihood will slow your progress at least to some degree.


----------



## EARL (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert Parrish said:


> Anyone work out while high? On marijuana, coke, hydrocodone, barbs, acid?
> 
> How do you like it? Do you find any problems with such?
> 
> Peace, love, dope. . .



I use to once a week. Didn't notice much difference in the workout.


----------



## bjg (Apr 27, 2012)

this is a bodybuilding forum and the gym is not a pub....getting high before the gym is irresponsible .....


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> this is a bodybuilding forum and the gym is not a pub....getting high before the gym is irresponsible .....



So is using steroids...


----------



## bjg (Apr 27, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> So is using steroids...


so is pushing others to do steroids


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

how the hell can anyone lift on barbituates? then again, half the people at my gym seem like their on sedatives while lifting. No motivation, 3 sets and done, look around at whos watching them, stare into the mirror, etc. Smoke a bowl when youre done go home and eat.


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> So is using steroids...



Fuck you! negged


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2012)

I use to smoke bud along time ago before hitting the gym.Sometimes workouts were amazing.I would get in the zone and be able to tap into mind to muscle.Not for the weak tho!Then again I use to smoke before doing anything Gave it all up tho!!!


----------

